# ANYONE FANCY A BLACKPOOL MEET??



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

loads of TT round here
anyone fancy a meet to have a bit of a butchers and a cruise etc :?:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds a good idea to me......but prefer Lythm St Annes


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

I'd be up for it, used to live there when I was studying. Gotta pick a nice day though. If I remember rightly it seems to rain more in Blackpool than anywhere else I've ever been! :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

We could do a drive from our area , up to southport , sea front road to Blackpool , do you know of a meeting place /car park , cafe , could go up to Morecambe , all on the sea front road , any suggestions .....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> We could do a drive from our area , up to southport , sea front road to Blackpool , do you know of a meeting place /car park , cafe , could go up to Morecambe , all on the sea front road , any suggestions .....


Are you suggesting a Southport meet, David  8)  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Interested depending on dates


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

lytham to southport sounds good

also up to morecambe - there is a nice country route through pilling up to lancaster that is a great drive, bends and straights


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

GregTT said:


> lytham to southport sounds good
> 
> also up to morecambe - there is a nice country route through pilling up to lancaster that is a great drive, bends and straights


Cruise to Southport, now where have I heard that one before :roll: Count me in on that one.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Well you Blackpool guys come up with a meeting place , and i will put some dates up , then on up the coast road , does any one know of a meeting place in /around Morecambe , i remember a medium size car park i think near Heysham head :?


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Car parks and all that, sounds like a dogging meet to me! :lol: 
Southport, Blackpool whatever all sounds alright to me. Bank Holiday weekend anyone?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Sickboy said:


> I'd be up for it, used to live there when I was studying. Gotta pick a nice day though. If I remember rightly it seems to rain more in Blackpool than anywhere else I've ever been! :lol:


Must never have been to sunny Manchester then :wink:


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

cant do bank holiday as i'm on holiday

meeting places

Blackpool - the metropole hotel / the imperial hotel

Morecambe - morisons car park / the dome car park

:?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

i'd be up for it but cannot do bank holiday weekends


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Go on, I'll jojn in too. Gives me an excuse to give it a good clean.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The hotels look ok in Blackpool , if they don't get the hump and move us on :roll: ,,, Morrison's car park    do they not have a sainsburys :lol: :lol: :lol: in morecambe :wink: :wink:

Any preferred dates ?

I will start a new thread with the meet , drive , don't think i t is worth doing food as people are from all round , or a chippy in Blackpool [ local guys ] is there one on the outskirts of Blackpool called the cottage or something.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

davidg said:


> The hotels look ok in Blackpool , if they don't get the hump and move us on :roll: ,,, Morrison's car park    do they not have a sainsburys :lol: :lol: :lol: in morecambe :wink: :wink:
> 
> Any preferred dates ?
> 
> I will start a new thread with the meet , drive , don't think i t is worth doing food as people are from all round , or a chippy in Blackpool [ local guys ] is there one on the outskirts of Blackpool called the cottage or something.


Dave,
I go to Blackpool often (my girlfriend lives close to there) there is a multi story car park just behind Wilkinsons and its very cheap to park in there. Just around the corner is a chippy called the Yorkshire chippy. They are renowned for their Fish and chips Cod, Chips, Bread & Butter and a cup of tea just Â£5 think they do pies as well :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> there is a multi story car park just behind Wilkinsons and its very cheap to park in there.


Les, we don't want to park the cars ,,,,,,,,, we want to drive :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > there is a multi story car park just behind Wilkinsons and its very cheap to park in there.
> ...


Danni let me get this right ....... you want to eat and drive at the same time right? :? :roll:


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah sainsburys i meant in morecambe

blackpool sounds good though - chippy and a drive!! 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

GregTT said:


> blackpool sounds good though - chippy and a drive!! 8)


Nooo Drive then chippy     

Do you know of the chippy called the cottage ?? if we meet up around here then Blackpool , then drive up to heysham and then back to the chippy .... i will go googling for chip shops


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Ohhh bugger there are two :? :?

http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&rls=GG ... l&ct=title


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I do that frequently, Les  
Oh, and I also drink and drive, but the drink is water :wink: :lol:


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

the one in poulton is very good but too hard to find for people not familiar to the area
the other one is the one that someone mentioned earlier.

drive then chippy - sounds good!!
or drive to morecambe, have a chippy and drive back!!??

any idea of the route?

i'd say the best route is -

talbot road -
garstang road ( through poulton ) -
then at the shell garage at the end of garstang road ( at singlton trafffic lights ) turn left -
take the right turn for shard bridge and follow the signs for lancaster.

that route over the bridge takes you round the country lanes - its an excellent drive - one i do most often if i feel like a good fasr drive. plenty of bends and a huge straight at cockerham

than at lancaster through to morecambe
excellent 8)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

We are back with new TT, count us in if we are available on the date

Carol & Rob


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> We are back with new TT, count us in if we are available on the date
> 
> Carol & Rob


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

any update on this??


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Ok, is somebody going to get an itinerary sorted for this?
Us lot from the Liverpool, Southport area should meet our end first then head over to Blackpool.
Personally I'd say stanley Park (Blackpool) would be a good place to gather initially and then take it from there. we can convoy down the chippy mile then! :lol: 
Dates anybody? I'm good for any weekend!

definate interested people then:

Myself
GregTT
Godzilla
davidg
A3DFU
ObiWan
les
Sara G
GRANNY


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Has anyone decided on a date yet?


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

2nd june??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> Has anyone decided on a date yet?


Might be interested if I'm off


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone decided on a date yet?
> ...


Let me know if you are going and I will follow you down.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


Will do


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

2nd June sounds good to me 8)

Sara


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Sara G said:


> 2nd June sounds good to me 8)
> 
> Sara


Yeah I'm good with that date too!


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

cool
lets set it up for that date then??

everyone??


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep, 2nd June sounds ok for me.

Anyone travelling up from the Manchester area?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

What time are we talking about? I'm working until 1300 but if it's afternoon or evenings then I'll make it. And I'll be coming up from Manchester.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

2nd June no good to me  I will be back on the IOM for the TTs from the 31st May to the 6th June


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> 2nd June no good to me  I will be back on the IOM for the TTs from the 31st May to the 6th June


Didn't I tell you it was three weeks not two weeks :roll:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

les said:


> 2nd June no good to me  I will be back on the IOM for the TTs from the 31st May to the 6th June


Hey Les are you a biker too?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd June no good to me  I will be back on the IOM for the TTs from the 31st May to the 6th June
> ...


Noooooooo its 2 weeks this coming Thursday Dani


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sickboy said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd June no good to me  I will be back on the IOM for the TTs from the 31st May to the 6th June
> ...


Ermmm well yes and no. I have just sold my bike on eBay long story but I had a "sorry mate didn't see you " off 2 years ago. :evil: My shoulder is still giving me gip. Bike had lots of cosmetic damage plus dent tank, badly scartched zorst, etc etc etc. No fecker stopped and the guy did the dirty as there was no independent wittnesses. Reluctantly I have had to settle for a 50/50 claim. Grrrrrr :twisted: Sold another bike last year a classic Triumph Bonnie. I am still under the specialist so I don't know what my situation will be for sometime yet. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

les said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Hmmm not good! It always scares me hearing stories like that, and it's always in the back of my mind when I got out on my bike!
But I soon forget about it! :twisted: 
no, seriously though, I come across enough divvies when I'm in the car...

So where in Liverpool you do you live? we should just have a Liverpool meet and go out around Bootle and play avoid being bricked! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sickboy said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Sickboy said:
> ...


Exile scouse now M8 living in Horwich near Bolton. Bootle hey??? I remember the Mons pub well RIP. I lived in Kirkby for 23 years before that I lived in Anfield as a very young child then Wigan and now here. :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK 
I have pm with Greg 

As most people like Sunday drives  and as another Rep [Nem] is doing a 3rd June drive i will suggest the 17th June , or the week after/before , i will start a new thread soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I can't do 17th June :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> I can't do 17th June :?


As i said before or after ,, when can you make it ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I can't do 17th June :?
> ...


24th could be o.k.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davidg said:


> OK
> I have pm with Greg
> 
> As most people like Sunday drives  and as another Rep [Nem] is doing a 3rd June drive i will suggest the 17th June , or the week after/before , i will start a new thread soon


We are in France on the 10th and 17th and Scotland on the 24th :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > OK
> ...


And at Donnington the weekend after :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


With a trip to Waddington in between :wink: 3rd is good for us though :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> I can't do 17th June :?


Can you do the 3rd ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I can't do 17th June :?
> ...


I can


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


OK 
Looks like the 3rd  :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Yeah  xxxxxx


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

3rd is good if in the sfternoon or i can meet up en route


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

BOLLOX to the 3rd I want the 17th I will be in the IOM on the 3rd[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I know what David is thinking now ..................... :roll:


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue (Sep 21, 2005)

Hope you guys know itâ€™s the Blackpool marathon and half marathon on 3rd June.

You can all cheer me on in the half marathon if you like


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Orange&Blue said:


> Hope you guys know itâ€™s the Blackpool marathon and half marathon on 3rd June.
> 
> You can all cheer me on in the half marathon if you like


Wonderful Simon. I will do just that [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]

After all, I feel sort of responsible :wink:


----------

